# Daten aus xml lesen und in Strings speichern



## rtt (2. Jun 2005)

Hallo,
hab jetzt schon ein wenig rumprobiert, aber ich bekomme einfach meine Daten aus dem xml nicht in meine Strings.
Hatte erst mit jdom versucht. Muß aber jetzt eine Variante ohne jdom machen.

Hier mal mein einfaches xml:

```
<mysql>
	<connection>
		<ServerName>localhost</ServerName>
		<DBname>testDB</DBname>
		<UserName>root</UserName>
		<Password>123</Password>
	</connection>
</mysql>
```

Nun möchte ich die Verbindungsdaten in Strings speichern.
Ich suche eine ganz simple Methode.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Besten Dank.
Gruß Robin


----------



## rtt (3. Jun 2005)

Hab nochmal weiter probiert. Ich kann das File nun einlesen und komplett anzeigen.
Aber wie bekomm ich die einzelnen Daten in Strings gespeichert?

Hier mal mein bisheriger code:

```
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.xml.parsers.*;
import org.w3c.dom.*;


class XmlTest {
	
	public static void main( String args[] ) {
		
		Document doc = null ;
				
		try {
			
			DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
			DocumentBuilder builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
			doc = builder.parse( new File("mysql.xml") );
		
		} 
		catch ( Exception e ) {	System.out.println ( e ); }
		
	
		// get the root element:
		Element rootElement = doc.getDocumentElement();
		System.out.println( rootElement );

	}
}
```


----------



## Roar (3. Jun 2005)

mit Element#getChildNodes() die kinder holen und mit getNodeValue() den content holen


----------



## Christian Duschl (4. Jun 2005)

ich habe dir mal ein Stück Sourcecode auf meinen Server gelegt (etwas zu groß um es zu posten).

-->      http://www.x-forms.de/download/xXMLSupport.java

darin sind diverse funktionen, um XML zu lesen, knoten zu holen usw.

Grüße


----------



## rtt (9. Jun 2005)

Vielen Dank Christian,
ist wirklich etwas umfangreich.
Werd mich da mal durcharbeiten.
Gruß Robin


----------

